# QLD: DIP 15-18 May 2014



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Despite the ordinary weather forecast and the fact that just about everyone else had decided not to venture up to DIP for the weekend, Nick and I still made the trip up. Having organised a few things around the trip already and that it would be my birthday while up there we headed up on Thursday, leaving Toowoomba around 10am.

The weather was ordinary as the forecast had predicted, but we still had an enjoyable few days exploring the area. We caught up with Douglas (couta101) a couple of times. He had been up there with his family for most of the week and his kayak hadn't left top of his ute. Our kayaks only had a brief taste of the salty water up at Inskip Point on Saturday.

Nothing much to report fish wise, only a few very small dart, baby flathead on my part and a keeper whiting (Nick's catch) which we caught off the beach.

Here a few photos from the trip.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great pics, it's a beautiful spot. You're doing camp-cooking right by the way.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

salticrak said:


> D.I. love it.shit she looked lumpy out there.Can't wait for dougies whiting pics.


Yep salti, sure is a nice spot. Lumpy......chew you up and spit you out, if you are lucky!! :shock:



scater said:


> Great pics, it's a beautiful spot. You're doing camp-cooking right by the way.


We didn't suffer Sam, "gourmeted it up" a bit ;-)


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey Justin, good to meet you boys up there. Don't let anyone call you boys pussies, toowoomba to DI knowing the weather was not the best and you still came.

Actually even though we didn't get to fish it was stil great to just be there. Hope the weather plays nice next time you decide to drive all that way.

I'll do a report tomorrow, especially about Salti's spot and how it really only produces undersized whiting and the like.....sprockets spot however.....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Couta101 said:


> Hey Justin, good to meet you boys up there. Don't let anyone call you boys pussies, toowoomba to DI knowing the weather was not the best and you still came.
> 
> Actually even though we didn't get to fish it was stil great to just be there. Hope the weather plays nice next time you decide to drive all that way.
> 
> I'll do a report tomorrow, especially about Salti's spot and how it really only produces undersized whiting and the like.....sprockets spot however.....


 :lol: :lol:

Good on ya Justin. Big effort. See you next weekend? viewtopic.php?f=17&t=66466


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> Nice report ya freshwater turned sandy bastard.


Hey Scott. Still getting the sand out, just hope I haven't come down with a case of salticrak. That would be a bastard :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Many surfers up there? I see one trudging out along the point in one of your photos.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> Many surfers up there? I see one trudging out along the point in one of your photos.


That's a fair size swell getting in around the point. When conditions are right it reputedly has the longest ride in OZ. I've surfed there only once at about three foot for a 300 m long ride, but some mates have cracked it at 6 - 8' for a kilometre ride. They used 4 WD's to ferry the riders back to the rocks.

Was it too big to launch the yaks there Justin, and/or too windy?


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the birthday wishes Brad and Con. Yeah Con, bit of a change of scenery for me.



BIGKEV said:


> Many surfers up there? I see one trudging out along the point in one of your photos.


Yes Kev, plenty of surfers enjoying the barrels on the northern side of the point.





















kayakone said:


> Was it too big to launch the yaks there Justin, and/or too windy?


We thought it was too big Trev. We probably could have snuck out through a lull, but coming back would not have been pretty, especially in the Outbacks. The wind was a bit much too. We would have needed to catch a lift back from Rainbow.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you boys. I couldn't stay away either, Drove up for a look on Sunday arv without the yak and caught a good feed of dart and a nice bream from you know where ;-)


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> oh, do tell.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Hook Line and sinker :twisted:


----------

